# Hive with supers



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like a good year, eh?

Peter


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Cha-ching!!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You must have filled that jar on top a lot of times.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I just knew somebody would notice that.

Johnny


----------



## Bee Macy (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow! Wish I would have a year like this.


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you noticed any correlation between production and queen type? In other words, which of your breed is responsible for the 5-8 super production levels?


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

It looks as though your hives are lined up in a linear fashion and that your hive that is doing well is on the end. It has been shown that bees will tend to drift to the hives at either end of the line this is especially true of italians. Research has show that placing your hives in a dispersed U or V shape will reduced drifting.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use those drift advantaged hives for my photos also.


----------

